# Hertz lowers credit check threshold



## Sirshoelaceman (Sep 29, 2016)

(Driving with a rental should be a last resort unless youre a full-tme driver or greater) 
***

Just got this email from Uber today:








Has anybody tried renting since this was instituted? I have bad credit so I thought Hertz was no longer an option, but maybe not?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Try Getaround if in your city. I rent from them with a debit card. I can't even get a secured credit card! 

Yes it's embarrassing, but this is an anonymous board. So to anybody on the verge of losing their credit card account, don't let it happen. You may not even qualify for a secured card where you put a deposit into an account with a limited credit limit. I don't qualify even for those cards.

Lyft ExpressDrive with Hertz allows debit cards, as did MavenGig before they left Boston (and some other cities I've heard?).

I was approved last year with bad credit with Fair but didn't act within 30 days. Months later, I reapplied and was rejected.

My credit score is 501 with five or six delinquencies or judgements, according to my unofficial score from my bank app.

Can anyone here admit to a similar credit standing or even a worse credit score or credit profile? Hey, don't be embarrassed; it's all anonymous here, right?


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm curious about this too. My score is about 540. Just lost my job so really looking to get on the road. Anyone know??


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Love the photo! FUber is profiling a black older woman with a nice set of earrings, a great thousand dollar smile, good threads with a low credit score getting ready to go out and lose her a$$ driving for FUber. 
Only in Trump America!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't most cities allow debit cards for Uber Herz rentals?

It's just that here in Boston, they require credit cards.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Don't most cities allow debit cards for Uber Herz rentals?
> 
> It's just that here in Boston, they require credit cards.


Renting with a debit card typically means anywhere from a $300-$600 hold on the card; this can be a per day hold as well.


----------



## Lux On (Oct 23, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Try Getaround if in your city. I rent from them with a debit card. I can't even get a secured credit card!
> 
> Yes it's embarrassing, but this is an anonymous board. So to anybody on the verge of losing their credit card account, don't let it happen. You may not even qualify for a secured card where you put a deposit into an account with a limited credit limit. I don't qualify even for those cards.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try to fix your credit? Just dispute everything and start fresh imo.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sirshoelaceman said:


> (Driving with a rental should be a last resort unless youre a full-tme driver or greater)
> ***
> 
> Just got this email from Uber today:
> ...


$214 per week, lol. Man, that's funny.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sirshoelaceman said:


> Has anybody tried renting since this was instituted? I have bad credit so I thought Hertz was no longer an option, but maybe not?


I rented from Hertz (Denver market) with "fair" (not poor) credit for the past two months. No issues and just ended my contract. Their bar is almost definitely way lower than 550.

The $214 is actually closer to $260 after taxes and fees. Plan accordingly.

You know how people say "don't do rideshare full-time"? The conventional wisdom doesn't apply here. For a Hertz rental, you have to put in 40+ hours per week on average and at least 90 rides to make it worth your while.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lol why rent ? why not get a better job ? your not going to profit from renting and driving even if you drive 80 hours a week your not going to profit more then 7 bucks an hour after taxes you will need to pay it back
if your really thinking of doing a rental i suggest you create a new post . ( should i drive with a rental ) get more opinions


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> lol why rent ? why not get a better job ? your not going to profit from renting and driving even if you drive 80 hours a week your not going to profit more then 7 bucks an hour after taxes you will need to pay it back
> if your really thinking of doing a rental i suggest you create a new post . ( should i drive with a rental ) get more opinions


I made more than that. Markets vary. You won't get wealthy doing it, but I did all right with 40-60 hour weeks.

I loved the job more than any "good" job I've had, and replaced the Hertz rental with a Fair lease. It's a stopgap for me, but the economics seem to be viable in some markets with solid work ethic and smart positioning.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I can't even get a secured credit card!


I would second what Lux On said, if you haven't tried already. Not a cure by any means, but If you get lucky and the older delinquencies don't respond it may reduce the time until seven years rolls over and you get that fresh start.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I used to do Uber till December 31st 2015.
My credit score was in the 600s(and that was when Uber paid well)
I haven't done Uber in years and now my credit score is 810. Coincidence? I think not.


----------

